# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  sudah regristrasi kok  masih di tegur ya

## kintarokoi

kami dr kintarokoi. kami baru di forum ini, dan kami sudah registrasi di sekretariat koi-s jalan wijaya  I no.64 kebayoran baru, jakarta, kami ketemu mas rohim dgn nomor telp 085694937872 kami mendapat id koi-s 2010.0021.0390 dan mendapat majalah koi-s, tetapi kenapa kami masih mendapat teguran pd saat kami posting penjualan. apakah moderator tidak menkonfirmasi dulu ke sekretariat koi-s sebelum menegur kami? tolong di konfirmasikan dulu ke mas rohim, jangan krn begini kami berkesan tidak mematuhi forum. sekali lg tolong konfirmasi ke mas rohim... thx  ::   ::

----------


## victor

KOI's ID: 2147483647 

id koi-s 2010.0021.0390

yang anda tulis dan yang anda dapat kagak sama om

----------


## mrbunta

> KOI's ID: 2147483647 
> 
> id koi-s 2010.0021.0390
> 
> yang anda tulis dan yang anda dapat kagak sama om


memang camod jempolan  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> KOI's ID: 2147483647 
> 
> id koi-s 2010.0021.0390
> 
> yang anda tulis dan yang anda dapat kagak sama om
> 
> 
> memang camod jempolan


mulai lagi nich

----------


## Abied

Iya Om... Mestinya yg di Avatar sama dengan No ID yg dikasih waktu registrasi member...
Jadi wajar aja anda dipertanyakan waktu melelang ikan karena no gak sama...
Disamain dulu Om biar gak salah paham..

----------


## bobo

IMHO :
Kayaknya om menulisnya salah pada KOIs ID sehingga kami juga salah persepsi tentang om guntur juga, jadi hanya salah paham saja om, semoga ini jadi masukan buat teman2 kois yang lain.  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Agar tidak salah paham lagi, Koi-s ID lebih baik hanya admin yang bisa mengisi.  ::

----------


## Rizal61

lanjuuut Om... buka lagi lapak nya...   ::  

ga usah panjang2 dipikirin, ntar dagangan keburu gede2 lho   ::  

yuuuk mariiii...

----------


## bobo

> Agar tidak salah paham lagi, Koi-s ID lebih baik hanya admin yang bisa mengisi.


setuju om lebih baik admin atau moderator atau sub mod yang bisa isi.

----------


## Jusri

> Agar tidak salah paham lagi, Koi-s ID lebih baik hanya admin yang bisa mengisi.


Setuju 100%

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Agar tidak salah paham lagi, Koi-s ID lebih baik hanya admin yang bisa mengisi. 
> 
> 
> Setuju 100%


sangat setuju om.... Dari dulu juga udah diusulin, cuma belum diralisasi mpe sekarang, termasuk hanya member ber-ID Yang bisa mengakses subforum lelang dan jual. Buat mas guntur saya minta maaf bukan bermaksud menegur, tapi hanya demi kenyamanan bersama saya soalnya saya liat ID-nya kok tidak pakem.

Ayo lanjut lelangnya....

----------


## victor

maaf copy dari om datta nich



> om guntur, agar tidak terjadi lagi kesalahpahaman antara teman-teman, ada baiknya nomer ID Kois yang tertulis di avatar om guntur disebelah kiri (KOI's ID: 2147483647) segera diperbaiki dengan nomer aslinya: 2010.0021.0390.
> terima kasih, silahkan dilanjutkan...


untuk sementara sebelum masalah ini di tangani oleh pihak internal kois atau setting program di perbaiki
nanti nya akan 
*tetap seperti ini* 
atau 
*baru bisa di isi setelah jadi member* 
atau 
*di isi kan oleh moderator / admin kois*


*mohon kesadaran masing2 untuk 
1. mengisikan kois id dengan baik dan benar 
2. yang belum jadi member untuk mengosongkan kois id nya*


TERIMA KASIH

ttd:
setan
 ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

Ngomong2in id koi's, kok om kintarokoi dan om jusri kok punya 'ID' yang sama ya?  ::

----------


## didiek

Sippppppppp om.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kintarokoi

SIAPAPUN YG MEMBERI MASUKAN TERIMAKASIH TAPI SAYA PERIBADI MERASA TIDAK NYAMAN DGN ADANYA TEGORAN SEPERTI INI.YG SAYA HARAPKAN JIKA ADA KESALAHAN DARI PIHAK KINTAROKPOI.SEHARUSNYA KOIS DAPAT MEMANTAU DAN DAPAT MENGKONFIRMASI LANGSUNG KEPIHAK KINTAROKOI VIA TLP..AGAR KAMI LEBIH JELAS..TERIMAKASIH

----------


## kintarokoi

DAN KAMI PIHAK KINTAROKOI TIDAK PERNAH MERASA MENGISI NO ID KOIS SENDIRI ,SETELAH KITA MELAKUKAN PENBAYARAN  KITA MASUK KE FORUM ID ITU SUDAH ADA DGAN SENDIRINYA JADI DI MATA KAMI ADALAH PIHAK KOIS LANGSUNG YG MEMBERINYA...SAMPAI SETELAH ADA MASUKAN ID KAMI BEDA KAMI BARU SADAR DAN TERNYATA MEMANG ADA PERBEDAAN KAMI SENDIRI SUDAH MENCOBA MERUBAHNYA TAPI TIDAK BISA.JADI YG KAMI HARAPKAN BANTUANNYA ADALAH PIHAK KOIS LANGSUNG YG MENGKONFIRMASI DAH MENGARAHKAN...AGAR JELAS DAN TIDAK TERJADI KESALAHAN TKS

----------


## seven7colour

> maaf copy dari om datta nich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> om guntur, agar tidak terjadi lagi kesalahpahaman antara teman-teman, ada baiknya nomer ID Kois yang tertulis di avatar om guntur disebelah kiri (KOI's ID: 2147483647) segera diperbaiki dengan nomer aslinya: 2010.0021.0390.
> ...


Hebat yang jawab malah *CALON MODERATOR*

----------


## SUNU

Om Kintaro yang baiik  ::  , Salam kenal yaaaa ....
Kami sesama member disini saling menegur karena sayang dan ingin bersama-sama menjaga ketertiban Forum, sama sekali tidak ada maksud buruk. Apalagi kepada rekan-rekan yang baru ikut bergabung, kami sangat welcome. 
Ini hanya salah paham saja diantara kita. Biasa kan manusia suka salah paham?  .... Yu ah, sekarang kita enjoy lagi.
*Btw Showa-nya bagus tu Om ya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Om Kintaro yang baiik  , Salam kenal yaaaa ....
> Kami sesama member disini saling menegur karena sayang dan ingin bersama-sama menjaga ketertiban Forum, sama sekali tidak ada maksud buruk. Apalagi kepada rekan-rekan yang baru ikut bergabung, kami sangat welcome. 
> Ini hanya salah paham saja diantara kita. Biasa kan manusia suka salah paham?  .... Yu ah, sekarang kita enjoy lagi.
> *Btw Showa-nya bagus tu Om ya


Ditawar-ditawar...........  ::

----------


## bhana

> Om Kintaro yang baiik  , Salam kenal yaaaa ....
> Kami sesama member disini saling menegur karena sayang dan ingin bersama-sama menjaga ketertiban Forum, sama sekali tidak ada maksud buruk. Apalagi kepada rekan-rekan yang baru ikut bergabung, kami sangat welcome. 
> Ini hanya salah paham saja diantara kita. Biasa kan manusia suka salah paham?  .... Yu ah, sekarang kita enjoy lagi.
> *Btw Showa-nya bagus tu Om ya


Setuju Om...  ::  

Dan yang disampaikan Om Guntur juga ada benarnya...ternyata KOI's ID tidak bisa diupdate...  ::  
Ternyata saya mengalami hal yang sama dengan Om Guntur, Om Jusri...KOI's ID saya menjadi :
2147483647 padahal yang saya ketik dalam kolom KOI's ID adalah : 
2009 0021 0207 (KOI's ID yang terdapat KOI's member card)
Jadi saya kira memang ada 'internal error' dalam program yang perlu diperbaiki...

Peace...

----------


## Satpam

hallo mana nih suhu nya kok belon turun gunung ya

----------


## seven7colour

Berikut tata cara pengisian ID KOI's Anda pada field profile forum.

Contoh 1
Id 2006 0020 0020 pengisian pada field 4 angka di depan menunjukkan tahun hanya ditulis 2 angka di belakang, yaitu 06.
Sehingga secara komplit tertulis pada field adalah 0600200020, dan akan tampil di profile Anda menjadi 600200020.
Angka "0" di depan diabaikan oleh system.

Contoh 2
Id 2010 0020 0020 pengisian pada field 4 angka di depan menunjukkan tahun hanya ditulis 2 angka di belakang, yaitu 10.
Sehingga secara komplit tertulis pada field adalah 1000200020, dan akan tampil di profile Anda menjadi 1600200020.

Field hanya boleh di isi dengan karakter angka.

Terima kasih.

Salam,
Beryl Ep

----------


## bobo

lagi pada sibuk di jepang meliput acara AJNPA  ::

----------


## seven7colour

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=9103

Tapi tetap lebih baik kalau KOI's ID terisi otomatis   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sebelumnya mohon maaaaaf kepada semua member Forum Kois dengan adanya kejadian yg tidak nyaman ini. Kejadian ini baru kami sadari beberapa hari lalu dimana Kois ID bisa terisi sendiri secara otomatis dan sedang dalam pengecheckan. Karena seharusnya KOIS ID utk sementara ini HARUS diisi secara MANUAL ( tidak bisa otomatis ).

Bisa mohon dicoba dgn cara :
1. User Control Panel ( menu paling atas  / bawah )
2. Pilih menu profile sebelah kiri
3. Kois ID menu ada dipaling bawah dan isi dengan 9 nomor terakhir.

Atau

Diisi di bagian signature.

----------


## Jusri

> Ngomong2in id koi's, kok om kintarokoi dan om jusri kok punya 'ID' yang sama ya?


Maaf Om salah input no nya, sudah diperbaiki. Thanks

----------


## e-koi

nah tu baru ketahuan benang merah masalah ini.... dari tadi saya 


e-koi menulis:
Ngomong2in id koi's, kok om kintarokoi dan om jusri kok punya 'ID' yang sama ya? 

bhana menulis:
Setuju Om... 
Dan yang disampaikan Om Guntur juga ada benarnya...ternyata KOI's ID tidak bisa diupdate...  :: 
Ternyata saya mengalami hal yang sama dengan Om Guntur, Om Jusri...KOI's ID saya menjadi :
2147483647 padahal yang saya ketik dalam kolom KOI's ID adalah :
2009 0021 0207 (KOI's ID yang terdapat KOI's member card)
Jadi saya kira memang ada 'internal error' dalam program yang perlu diperbaiki...

kintarokoi:
DAN KAMI PIHAK KINTAROKOI TIDAK PERNAH MERASA MENGISI  NO ID KOIS SENDIRI ,SETELAH KITA MELAKUKAN PENBAYARAN KITA MASUK KE FORUM ID ITU SUDAH ADA DGAN SENDIRINYA JADI DI MATA KAMI ADALAH PIHAK KOIS LANGSUNG YG MEMBERINYA...SAMPAI SETELAH ADA MASUKAN ID KAMI BEDA KAMI BARU SADAR DAN TERNYATA MEMANG ADA PERBEDAAN KAMI SENDIRI SUDAH MENCOBA MERUBAHNYA TAPI TIDAK BISA.JADI YG KAMI HARAPKAN BANTUANNYA ADALAH PIHAK KOIS LANGSUNG YG MENGKONFIRMASI DAH MENGARAHKAN...AGAR JELAS DAN TIDAK TERJADI KESALAHAN TKS

jusri menulis:
Maaf Om salah input no nya, sudah diperbaiki. Thanks

tapi sekarang sudah   ::  , yang masih   ::  diharap segera   ::

----------


## victor

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jusri

::   ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

::  1000x

----------


## Kokok

nah lo

----------


## f0x

> SIAPAPUN YG MEMBERI MASUKAN TERIMAKASIH TAPI SAYA PERIBADI MERASA TIDAK NYAMAN DGN ADANYA TEGORAN SEPERTI INI.YG SAYA HARAPKAN JIKA ADA KESALAHAN DARI PIHAK KINTAROKPOI.SEHARUSNYA KOIS DAPAT MEMANTAU DAN DAPAT MENGKONFIRMASI LANGSUNG KEPIHAK KINTAROKOI VIA TLP..AGAR KAMI LEBIH JELAS..TERIMAKASIH


iya oom guntur... mungkin pada sibuk kali .... saya kakak nya andre yg wkt itu ambil kujaku doitsu F1 oom yg naik sepeda sore2 itu lho  ::  ... sabar ya oom..

----------


## seven7colour

::  1.000.000x

Gigi Kering de...................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

Udahlah,..anggap aja kalau ada teguran disini adalah teguran sayang,.kan ada pepatah mengatakan" Maka tak kenal maka tak sayang" jd sekarang kita udah mengenal berarti saling menyanyangi...he.he..he..

OM,.biasanya rekan rekan di forum ini orangnya syik asyik,..suka bercanda dan saling bantu membantu untuk setiap masalah kita, apalagi calon Moderator kita OM Victor,.doi senang ngelawak tuh om,.banyolan nya kocak kocak buat kita kita jd seger kalau saling komunikasi di forum ini,....  ::  

Sekali lagi OM, selamat bergabung ya,.....  ::

----------


## victor

> Udahlah,..anggap aja kalau ada teguran disini adalah teguran sayang,.kan ada pepatah mengatakan" Maka tak kenal maka tak sayang" jd sekarang kita udah mengenal berarti saling menyanyangi...he.he..he..
> 
> OM,.biasanya rekan rekan di forum ini orangnya syik asyik,..suka bercanda dan saling bantu membantu untuk setiap masalah kita, apalagi calon Moderator kita OM Victor,.doi senang ngelawak tuh om,.banyolan nya kocak kocak buat kita kita jd seger kalau saling komunikasi di forum ini,....  
> 
> Sekali lagi OM, selamat bergabung ya,.....


koq aku tho

----------


## seven7colour

> Udahlah,..anggap aja kalau ada teguran disini adalah teguran sayang,.kan ada pepatah mengatakan" Maka tak kenal maka tak sayang" jd sekarang kita udah mengenal berarti saling menyanyangi...he.he..he..
> 
> OM,.biasanya rekan rekan di forum ini orangnya syik asyik,..suka bercanda dan saling bantu membantu untuk setiap masalah kita, apalagi calon Moderator kita OM Victor,.doi senang ngelawak tuh om,.banyolan nya kocak kocak buat kita kita jd seger kalau saling komunikasi di forum ini,....  
> 
> Sekali lagi OM, selamat bergabung ya,.....


Setuju..... Om Victor jadi Moderator 2010

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya akan lihat statusnya om, kebetulan saya lagi tidak bisa berhubungan dengan member administrator untuk cek masalahnya. Mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanannya....

----------


## naqiyya

senengnya kawan2 di koi-s, semua gentleman...  ::  

betul gak om Mod Victor?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> senengnya kawan2 di koi-s, semua gentleman...  
> 
> betul gak om Mod Victor?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

ralat



> senengnya kawan2 di koi-s, semua gentleman...  
> 
> betul gak om Victor?


*betul om*

----------


## seven7colour



----------


## asfenv

OM,.tuh kaos bisa kirim ke jakarta gak..? keren tuh,....

Mupeng neh sam tuh kaos.....he..he....

----------


## seven7colour

> OM,.tuh kaos bisa kirim ke jakarta gak..? keren tuh,....
> 
> Mupeng neh sam tuh kaos.....he..he....


Dijual kok di viewtopic.php?p=236702#p236702

----------

